# QJ Pyraminx Question



## Blake4512 (Jun 19, 2010)

At the moment I have a white pyraminx (The one with the mosaic stickers) and i have had it for a very long time and it got way too loose for my likings. I was searching for Pyraminxes and found that Mefferts seemed pretty good but it's like 22$ and I don't want to spend that much on a Pyraminx. So i found out about the QJ Pyraminx. There was one review that said her QJ Pyraminx unscrews itself. I was just wondering do all of the QJ pyraminxes do this or is it just her's?


----------



## janelle (Jun 19, 2010)

I have one and mine doesn't do that.


----------



## Laura O (Jun 19, 2010)

The quality of the QJ pyraminx seems to vary.
My first unscrew itself and was very loose. I bought two more for a friend of mine and they were really good, nearly as good as my Meffert's Pyraminx.


----------



## fariq (Jun 19, 2010)

Quality will be different. Mine is fine until it was loose. Still good but sometime the edge piece will drop out while turning.


----------



## riffz (Jun 19, 2010)

Mine doesn't unscrew itself. But honestly, it wouldn't be a bad idea to buy 2. Mine is really good but they seem to be inconsistent.

Odder set the WR on one though, so take that as you will.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

The best pyraminx I've ever owned. My doesn't unscrew or pop. You should get it. Just don't try to mod it or pop it or take it apart of take off the caps.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

Best Pyraminx I have. But it's like an ES:LUBE IT.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2010)

I have one. I made the mistake of loosening it, and no matter how much tighter I get it, it still pops like crazy. Still a pretty good pyraminx. It doesn't unscrew itself.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

Never mod your cubes people. I never loosen or tighten cubes (unless I have to assemble it).


----------



## Mitch15 (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Never mod your cubes people. I never loosen or tighten cubes (unless I have to assemble it).



what about AV mods? or vcube 6 mods?


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 19, 2010)

My QJ pyraminx i got 2 weeks ago unscrews itself, just fell apart during a solve 1 day after i got it and never been the same since.


----------



## Someone755 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a tiled QJ pyraminx... It has like balls on the edges...
How do I take apart? Can someone make a video?
Is this the right way?:
http://www.puzzlesolver.com/puzzle.php?id=28;page=7
If yes, how to pop out the first edge?


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 21, 2011)

i have one and its amazing, mo problems with it


----------

